# Adult male cat needs home in Wichita,KS



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

I work at a nursing home that has a pet cat, his name is Tiger. One of the residents there named him after her favorite golfer, Tiger Woods. He's a DSH brown tabby. They are trying to get rid of him as he has a few behaviorial problems. He's declawed on I believe all four paws, so it's a real suprise that he's bites :roll: 
He can be affectionate at times to some people, me included. But when he's done with the affection he's done and he shows that by biting. Sometimes he just wants to play though and that's also how he plays- chasing and biting. 
He would probably do well with a dog, we also have a dog at work. The dog and cat don't have much to do with each other though, but I've never seen any fighting between the two. I don't know how he would do with other cats.
If anyone could take him I would really appreciate it.
Thanks
--Annasaur


----------

